# Adding Rocks to Aquarium



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello, I have a cichlid tank and looking to add rock to the tank. I live next to the ocean as well as many lakes, ponds, rivers, etc. I see that my local pet shop is selling rocks but was wondering if it would be possible/safe to take rocks from the area where I live and add them to the tank instead of buying them? How do I know which rocks are safe to add and what prep goes along with adding rocks. Also, can they just go on top of the sand or do they need some sort of base?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You put the rocks on the glass...then add the sand.

You can take rocks from your own property if you know there has been no fertilizer or pesticide used. Most other places may not appreciate you taking their rocks and may not be safe.

A landscape supplier that sells rocks for walls or rock gardens is a great source...rocks are clean and cheap.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey DJRansome, thanks for your feedback. Is there any way to actually test a rock to ensure it is safe to place in the aquarium?

Here is a picture of my 60 gallon cichlid tank as it stands. Dimensions are 48" x 12" x 22"


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You mean a test to see if it has pesticides or fertilizers? Not that I know of.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I always boil or bake my rocks to be sure and kill off any organics


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

OK, I will look into boiling the rocks before putting them into the aquarium. thanks!

Also, given that this is a cichlid tank. In your opinion, how is the aquascape in my tank?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I personally go for a more natural approach and try to replicate their natural environment, but as long as there are hiding places and little caves to claim that's all that matters really. I'm sure they don't mind whether it's a rock cave or a sunken ship lol. I wouldn't put too much more in there though, they like being able to dig and make pits to impress the ladies.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of cichlids...some like rocks, some like driftwood, some like shells, etc.

Your tank looks like it is for tropical fish (non cichlids), but I am sure there is some kind of cichlid that would love it!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I used to boil rocks, but now I simply brush off all organic matter, then rinse rocks with a hose. Submerge them in a bucket/barrel with a 20:1 mixture of water/bleach. Soak for a few hours, then rinse repeatedly, finishing up with a rinse using dechlor to get any last traces of bleach.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

I picked up some rocks over the weekend at a saltwater beach.. going to take some of your advice into consideration and go with it.

Right now I have mbuna cichlids in the tank. One electric yellow and one demasoni.. looking to pick up more next week when the tank is fully cycled.


----------

